# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  при запуске виндовс 8.1 на рабочем столе темный экран

## vol841

У меня был виндовс 8 профессиональный, поставил виндовс 8.1 и теперь при включении тёмный экран. Нет не пуска не чего, горячие клавиши тоже не нажимаються, восстановить систему нельзя. Установочного диска тоже нет. Подскажите что делать прошу!!!

----------


## yusez

Виндовс спит.

----------

